# ¿como crear un cargador?



## cote (Feb 24, 2006)

hola:

me gustaria saber si alguien tiene un diagrama, o me podrian explicar como diseñar un cargador de bateria seca de 7 volts y 300 ma. para una linterna, ya que en internet no e encontrado ningun plano.

de antemano agredecido


----------



## pepepuerto (Feb 25, 2006)

Hola Cote, si es seca no creo que sea recargable, y menos a 300 Ma, en la red lo tienes, aqui estan algunos, suerte un saludo

http://www.electronicafacil.net/index.php?module=htmlpages&func=display&pid=14


----------

